# Spin reel on bait casting rod



## Bigdyl (Feb 13, 2012)

Yesterday i broke my spin rod, once i got home I realised I have a decent baitcaster rod and no reel. So now I have a spin reel on my baitcaster rod. Is there any reason why I shouldn't do this aside from the thumb grip in an annoying spot?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

The purists will tell you that the first guide closest the reel is usually bigger on a spin rod to allow for the loops of line as they come off the spool. This supposedly allows for less friction and less chance of tangle when casting. That's the only thing I can think of (apart from the trigger grip etc).....but that's coming from a rod bogan.

I guess what I'm saying is that if it works alright, there's no problem. If you're getting tangles at the first guide (being smaller on a baitcast rod) or having trouble casting the same distance then you can probably put it down to being the wrong rod for the job.

A baitcast rod might also have a few more guides on it to supposedly stop the loaded rod from twisting as the line is above the axis of the rod rather than below it on a spin rod....that's the theory.


----------



## Bigdyl (Feb 13, 2012)

Haha yeah I'm a bit of a rod bogan too. I haven't used it yet but ur right the first guide is small and there are more guides. I'm still going to try cos it seems silly buying a new rod when I have one sitting there


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

It works, but not well.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

You'll be sacrificing casting distance and increase the chance of wind knots. They are also designed to bend opposite ways so the guide configuration is different.

It might be a perfectly good rod, but it's not perfectly good for what you want to use it for.


----------



## Bigdyl (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks for input guys. Ill update this after I use it to tell how it works.


----------



## Bigdyl (Feb 13, 2012)

For those who care, I took this rod out today casting small lures and it seemed fine, no knots or anything. I think for what I want it should b fine


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Well there ya go!


----------



## geminiwraith (Nov 26, 2010)

Yeah I was making do with this setup at one stage too. I only used it for trolling fresh/estuary though, not casting.

All this rod talk is making my wallet itch...


----------

